# 'tis the season



## Cakes (Sep 1, 2005)

Inspired from this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129190

I loves the outdoor life me, and fungus is such a facinating organism. Does anyone fancy going for a nice country walk at some point?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 1, 2005)

Isambard to DJBS: "Nah mate, these mushies are shit.........Whooooooooooah!"


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 1, 2005)

a little early yet i think


----------



## easy g (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a mushroom virgin but would be tempted at some point this coming season


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2005)

sounds like a spiffing idea


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 2, 2005)

YUp new car could do with a run around hunting for.....flora and fauna   


Easily persuaded me


----------



## Cakes (Sep 2, 2005)

Excellent! 

so


errr...


does anyone know a good spot because the only places I know are in Oxfordshire or Brecon


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in. 

And if any of you brizzle lot fancy a weekend down in Devon I know a couple of spots.

Although, as the rubbery one notes, it's too early.

Edit to add: bristle, isn't it time we tried to get up on the roof of Stab Towers again?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 2, 2005)

as a(nother) devon...person you have to tell me fucthest8. Failling that, I'll just come with you


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 2, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Isambard to DJBS: "Nah mate, these mushies are shit.........Whooooooooooah!"




Bombscare to Izzy. . "you better take some more then"

Isambard to DJBS " no no no no no no NO !!. . .












Oh. .  ok then"


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 25, 2005)

so kids. I'm afraid that fucthest8 was disgusted by where i live....It's still not taunton.


----------



## Callie (Sep 25, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Edit to add: bristle, isn't it time we tried to get up on the roof of Stab Towers again?




*scowly face* as long as i dont have to watch 

- jump on me shoulder!

*jumps*

- oof! *stagger* *collapse*


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 25, 2005)

<proffers "access all blocks" fob key>


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 26, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> so kids. I'm afraid that fucthest8 was disgusted by where i live....It's still not taunton.




He was disgutsed by where I live an all. 


But if as (I suspect) your just up the road form me I know quite a few spots for the mushies up round Bampton


----------



## Cakes (Oct 5, 2006)

***BUMP!!***

My how time flies!

I need advice on where to go picking to the brizzle areal. Rumours, heresay, legends, he-said-she-said, anything!

Where are the little blighters?!?!

I was so sure that this thread mentioned about Gordano, but maybe I got mixed up with that thread where I was trying to find bluebells?

Damn them plants and their ellusiveness!!


----------

